# Wilhelm Henry Stiegel's glass collection Part 1



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

I know I have posted this before but it all got deleted so I figured I would do it again.I know a lot of you here at the forum dont collect or really care about Stiegel glass,but I figure he was one of the pioneers in Palintine-German-American methodology and made bottles for the most part different then his counterparts of his time era.His glass is rare and some people who desire it will never have the chance to find or purchase it for that matter so I will post  
 a part of my collection for reference .I will post part 2 of the collection at a later date. 

 Most of the  following glass has all been obtained in Manheim (where the glass works were located)from one family and two of them from some small hamlets in Lancaster County in Pennsylvania.I was fortunate to stumble upon a family who was selling a lot of Stiegel glass.They are direct decsendents of Sebastian Witmer,one of Wilhelm Henry Stiegels enamlers (hand Painter).His glass was some of the best enameled glass Stiegel offered.Here is some information pertaining to Stiegel glass and the workman (artist's) who made these enameled bottles.

 Stiegel's glass was manufactured at Manheim from November 1765 to November 1774 with the employment of over a hundred men. It was big business and the glass was shipped to the larger cities in the East. The financial failure was brought on by the Revolutionary War, and reckless borrowing. Some of the pieces of glass were enameled with symbolic, religious designs. These included flip glasses, mugs, perfume bottles, bride's bottles and drug bottles. There were designs of flowers, birds and fruit. Six opaque colors were employed: white, yellow, blue, nile green, brick red and black. According to research, there were four enamelers: Henry Nissle, Joseph Welch, Sebastian Witmer and Martin Yetters. Each had his own style of enameling. 

 The glass shown here is attributed to Sebastian Witmer through his descendents.Sebastian was Henry Stiegel's best enamler,
 and a most loyal employee.In the pictures you will see Tulips,the peacock,pomegranates,a fox,Parrots,Objects from King
 Solomon and the roses.The same themes keep playing out on each bottle.


 A very popular and familiar design of the day was the tulip. The tulip figure was found on bedspreads, fracturs, birth and marriage certificates, furniture and glassware. It can also be found on tombstones and ironware. Many pieces of Stiegel glass, especially mugs and drinking glasses, are enameled with the tulip. 


 There is an explanation why the German forefathers thought so favorably of the tulip. It had a religious significance and it was edifying to have it in the home. To the early parishoner, the tulip was a symbol of the Trinity. It was also symbolic of all things associated with a peaceful and contented home life. There was also the suggestion of the increase of the family. In plain words, the tulip was a good, wholesome symbol. 


 Another favorite symbol was the peacock. Originally, the peacock was symbolic of the Resurrection. This bird, king of kings among birds, was representative of Christ risen in His glory. Some of the farmers considered the peacock a good weather forecaster and a common saying was "when the peacock cries, it's going to rain." 


 There were several other symbols which are of interest to us. This was the flower of Solomon's temple and the Song of Solomon. A little more superstition was associated with the pomegranate for its seven petals suggested luck and good fortune. Seven has always been a cryptic number with a kind of mystery and strangeness about it. 


 The pomegranate is found in the Martyrs Book, printed by the Ephrata Press in 1748. It is also found on tinware, toleware and hat boxes. Since it suggested prosperity, the pomegranate was a symbol of Divine favor and the Lord's protection. Stiegel had this design on his stoves he made at Elizabeth Furnace.


 Finally, among the religious symbols found in the average home of the residents of Manheim, was the rose - the red rose. Emerging from a pagan origin, the rose became a symbol of the love of God, the glory of Heaven, eternal life and Heavenly joy. Three rose petals or three red roses represented the Trintiy, and the Virgin was called "the Mystical Rose." Unlike the other symbols mentioned, the rose had world-wide symbolism and its design can be seen in the windows of the great cathedrals. 


 Stiegel made good use of all these symbols and the people were very receptive. While a piece of Stiegel glass is a rare commodity today, it was a common household item in the latter part of the 18th century. It can be assumed that the early members of the Emanuel  Church surrounded themselves with religious designs that daily reminded them of the Trinity, the Resurrection, Divine favor and the constant love of God. All of which, no doubt, added to their spiritual well being. 



 My collection is slowly growing because they tend to be a bit pricey.I have four more painted toiletry bottles which are either in storage or at a glass musuem on loan.I have taken some group and individual pictures of this glassware.

 First up are the group shots.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

A second group shot.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

A third group shot.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

A fourth group shot.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The last group shot.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The first bottle has King Solomons Chalice  with flowers in it.It also has a ring of pewter at the top of the lip
 where a corked enclosure usually ornate would seal the contents of the bottle.The bottle stands 9 inches tall.
 It is 4 and a half by three and a half inches wide.It is 8 sided.It has a rough pontil and plenty of base ware.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 3 of the pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The second bottle shows a parrot on each side of the bottle.There is a pewter cap on the top.
 There are scattered Pomegranates all over the bottle I used to think these were apples.
 The bottle stands 7 and a half inches tall and is three by by two  inches wide.It has 8 sides.
 There is white swirled gilding on the outer edges of the bottle.It has a rough pontil and plenty of base ware.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture 2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture 3 of the pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The third bottle has two Parrots one on each side.It stands 6 and one quater inches in heigth.It has a brass set of
 threads mounted at the top.This would have excepted a twist cap type enclosure.The bottle is 8 sided and  
 is 3 x 2 inches wide.There are scattered Pomegranates all over the bottle.
 The bottle has a rough pontil and plenty of base ware.
 There is white swirled gilding on the outer edges.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture 2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture 3 close in on the threads.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture 4 of thye pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The fourth bottle has a tall stemmed plant design painted on each side.There are tulips in full bloom at the base of the plants.
 There are large red and blue petals of decoration on the stems.It stands 6 and one quater inches in heigth.There is white swirled gilding on the outer edges of the bottle. It has a rough pontil and lots of base wear.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture 3 of the pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The fifth bottle has a flared lip which is completley intact.The bottle stands 6 inches tall and is 3 and a quarter inches x 2 and a half inches wide.The bottle has Tulips in bloom,there are pomegranates,and white swirled gilding on the outer edges .It has a rough pontil and lots of base wear.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture 3 in close at the top of the bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture 4 of the pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The sixth item is a very nice tankard or for easier termanology mug.It has small peacocks,pomegranates,tulips in bloom 
 and red and yellow borders at the top and bottom.The mug is 5 inches tall and 3 inches wide in diameter.There is a nice
 flat and very thin handle attached to the glass.The glass is very thin and so it weighs very little.It has a very rough pontil.These are extremely rare and you see one at auction once every 10 years.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 3.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 4 of the pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 5 shows a parrot in close.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The last picture shows the pomegranate in close.You can count the seven leaves on it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The next bottle has a picture of a fox  with a yellow walking stick with stolen hens from the hen house.The others side has a tall stemmed flower.There are pomegranates,plants and white swirled gilding on the bottle.The bottle is 6 and a half inches tall and two and one one half inches wide.The bottle has a very rough pontil is eight sided and would have had a pewter top on it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number two of the other side of the bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The fox in close.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 4 of the pontil.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 31, 2010)

Beautiful, especially the tankard.  Thanks for going to the trouble to post your collection for us.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

The last item is a medium sized tumbler or drinking glass.It leans incredibly to one side.The glass has fluted cut in panels and
 arches.There are small peacocks and parrots on the glass.There is a swirled border across the top of the glass and across the top of the arched panels.The glass is 5 and three eighths tall 2 and a half inches wide at the top and 1 and three quarter inches
 at the bottom.There is also a rough pontil on the bottom.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 3 of the rim of the glass.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 4 of the pontil.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture number 5 and the last one of the fluted panels in close.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Please excuse any bad grammer or run on sentences as you have little time for correction.
 I will posty part 2 at a later date.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 31, 2010)

That tumbler's a killer too.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Steve.  Fascinating bottles.  Now could you explain to me the enameling?
 Is it true enamel that is baked on?  Was it painted on cold glass and then reheated to bake the enamel on?  Do you know the temperature required to set the enamel?  And finally do you know how they made the enamel paints and what was in them?
 I know...I need to get a life.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Melinda (Bostaurus),
 The Enamel paint was made out of the following ingredients:The base was silicate of lead.
 The colors were obtained by using various metallic oxides and were applied with water or other 
 liquids as a medium.There were six colors used by Stiegels enameling artists.They were White,yellow,blue,
 nile green,brick red and black.The colors were applied without shading,and the black was sparingly used and 
 seldom for outline purposes ,but to enhance the effect of the design.Enameling used in ceramic and vitreous 
 art needs to be applied when the vessel is slightly warmer then the medium applied, this way the paint which
 is at a lower temperature than the vessel will fuse.Now the glass is placed in the annealing oven and the paint is 
 subjected to higher temeratures again and the paint will now fuse to the glass completly,while the glass upon 
 which they rest on is not more than superficially softened.I hope this explains it Melinda.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Steve,  Thanks for the repeat of your previous posted lesson.  The people here are really blessed by your generous giving of knowledge that isn't available to all of us.  We are truly fortunate and full of fascination and appreciation of your efforts.  THANKS!!
  RED Matthews


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Steve.  As a potter I figured that is probably how it worked but you never know.  I have seen things described as enameled but really just painted with enamel paint.


----------



## KentOhio (Feb 1, 2010)

I got one for Christmas, and it's very similar to your bottle #4. Any thoughts on it?


----------



## KentOhio (Feb 1, 2010)

Side


----------



## KentOhio (Feb 1, 2010)

Top


----------



## potstone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the post Steve. I really enjoy looking at your
 Stiegel glass collection. Whats really interesting to me is the
 fact that after the closing of the Wistar glass works, Solomon
 Stanger blew glass at the Stiegel factory. I often wonder if
 any of the techniques of glass blowing and decoration used in the Stiegel factory made their way back to New Jersey in the glass works built by the Stanger family.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 1, 2010)

Kentohio (Brian) Your bottle is a dead match in Sebastians style.I beleive you have yourself an authenic Stiegel bottle.
 You said you got it for Christmas, was it a gift,or do you know where it was purchased from. I truely believe these bottles
 stayed where they were made for the most part.I also know there was a large migration of German settlers to Ohio from Pennsylvania.
 This was evident in the style of the early glass houses in Ohio that copied the Stiegel and Palatine style of glass making.Congradulations
 someone else can now talk about there Stiegel bottles[]Seriously they are a great investment as their rarity makes them highly desirable.

 Greg (potstone) how are you doing long time no here.What have you found or purchased recently.
 I picked up a couple more Wistar pieces Ill post in due time.


----------



## potstone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Steve, I'm doing well and hope you are also. I would be very interested in seeing your latest acquisitions.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 2, 2010)

I got to poking around and found this:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THW51ds5viE

 There are a lot of very good videos by the Corning Museum of Glass there..but most folks on here probably already know about it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video Melinda I have never seen that one before.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Steve,

 Thanks for the reprise of this wonderful topic. Hey, Happy Birthday, eh.

 The Stiegels are way outta my league, but I sure can appreciate them from afar. Never had one in hand, can you speak to the feel and weight? I've seen them behind glass during my lightning tour of the Corning Museum last winter. Thanks for the video, Melinda.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 2, 2010)

That is a fabulous picture!  Do you know what circus that was?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

Didnt mean to pull this back up again but I found this bottle for sale on ebay.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-18thC-German-Glass-Bottle-Complete-Valentines_W0QQitemZ120530326482QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c102ad3d2
 As you can see the folk art in Germany differs slightly in the style and motifs than their German American counterpart Stiegel.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

Number 5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 7


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 8


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 9


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 10


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

last one


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

I picked this up this evening on ebay.I have only one other bottle with a stopper like this.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

number 6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 13, 2010)

I cant wait to get it home!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2010)

> I cant wait to get it home!


 
 Hey Steve,

 First of all, did'ya get home ok?









 How was the new guy's reunion with his brothers? Thanks again for this great thread.

 I thought of you this evening. As I embarked for the evening's errands, the surprising snow accumulation that greeted me, was the first tell. Flakes as big as Frosted Flakes coming down inexorably. Little bit of shimmy turning out'ta the drive convinced me to take it easy.

 From then on it was autobahn Ice Follies time. Had to circle the Starbux cuz some lady had plowed into the hedges and was sitting there recomposing herself while the gendamerie blocked traffic and rotated the night with red and blue light.

 The grocery store parking lot was a no rulez zone as parking spots were obscured. Cars and shopping carts akimbo, snow covered before their owners reached the store door.

 "Could this be the openning salvo in Steve's predicted Big Snowpile Coming Soon?" I thought as I made my way through driver's maneuvering as if braille driving or those trying to pass and going too fast for road conditions. Stay tuned, folks...

 This Winter Ice Follies moment brought to you by;


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is a good brief story of Stiegel,what I find interesting and I should have known this because of my German Heritage
 from my mothers side of the family , the way we have been told Stiegel was spelled and pronunciated.We say Steegul for the letters Stiegel
 however his name in the early book registrys in Philadelphia spell it different at Stiggiel's as does this Stove plate made at his furnace in Elizabeth
 shows.The following supposedly is how he signed the book registry on the ship bound for America (Heinrich Wilhelm Stiegel).Which is correct
 Stiegel or Stiggiels I will continue to search for resources that may shed some additional light on the matter.

 Here is the link to the web site.

 http://explorepahistory.com/hmarker.php?markerId=911


----------

